# 2015 Reissue of TV Seaview..?



## cletusjones (Jul 14, 2009)

Saw a you tube video showing a Moebius display case at a hobby show and one of the things in the case was a partial 4 window front for the large Seaview w/ a 2015 placard next to it. Any news you guys know about a new production run for their 1st Seaview?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

cletusjones said:


> Saw a you tube video showing a Moebius display case at a hobby show and one of the things in the case was a partial 4 window front for the large Seaview w/ a 2015 placard next to it. Any news you guys know about a new production run for their 1st Seaview?


It is going to have a corrected Flying Sub door with only one curve, not a compound curve.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

No, the only change is that the windows will be molded into the nose instead of having that area having two optional window parts.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I kind of saw that video about it myself on You Tube some time ago,just for a 
second mind you.I have not heard a another word about it.


----------



## cletusjones (Jul 14, 2009)

JeffBond said:


> No, the only change is that the windows will be molded into the nose instead of having that area having two optional window parts.


That's a good idea from my point of view as my puttying lacked a little. The instructions might be a little better too..!


----------

